# Only SPACE SAVER TIRES AND WHEELS ON ALL E60S!! No full-size spares? Why



## FosterE39 (Aug 28, 2003)

Got my E60 brochure. In the fine print all E60's have a space saver tire and wheel, (DONUT) instead of the full size spare. WHY? Decontenting really is shown even in the trunk. The E39s have a full size spare wheel and tire. Just thought you prospective buyers might be interested before you purchase/lease an E60. Why would BMW do that? I guess on the new 3 floor mats will be an option...right??


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

FosterE39 said:


> Got my E60 brochure. In the fine print all E60's have a space saver tire and wheel, (DONUT) instead of the full size spare. WHY? Decontenting really is shown even in the trunk. The E39s have a full size spare wheel and tire. Just thought you prospective buyers might be interested before you purchase/lease an E60. Why would BMW do that? I guess on the new 3 floor mats will be an option...right??


Oh geezes  Lemme go and get the violin for ya  Some of us don't even get a spare. So you get NO sympathy from me  The doughnut is the way to go on all new car manufactures. Get used to it.

cheers,

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## jeffnin (Jun 30, 2003)

beewang said:


> Oh geezes  Lemme go and get the violin for ya  Some of us don't even get a spare. So you get NO sympathy from me  The doughnut is the way to go on all new car manufactures. Get used to it.
> 
> cheers,
> 
> beewang :bigpimp:


You tell 'em Bee! I'm getting so tired of all the complainers on the E60. Doesn't anyone ever check out the competition for decontenting (like MB)? Black Spacers, tires, no wood on doors, smaller tool kit.....where does it end? Enough of my bitc*ing for the night


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

FosterE39 said:


> Got my E60 brochure. In the fine print all E60's have a space saver tire and wheel, (DONUT) instead of the full size spare. WHY? Decontenting really is shown even in the trunk. The E39s have a full size spare wheel and tire. Just thought you prospective buyers might be interested before you purchase/lease an E60. Why would BMW do that? I guess on the new 3 floor mats will be an option...right??


I would guess they do this for cost (they don't have to supply you a wheel, which could come in handy if you happen to bend one) it reduces weight and they can report larger trunk capacity.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

FosterE39 said:


> I guess on the new 3 floor mats will be an option...right??


Floor mats are technically an option/extra on current 3ers.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

I took the spare tire out of my 1996 Impala SS shortly after buying the car and replaced it with an air pump and some tire goo. For really long trips, I'll throw a spare winter wheel in the trunk, but around town I cherish the extra trunk space. I've never had a flat in my Impala. I did come out of a movie theater and find my 2001 540i/6 leaning to one side with a rear tire completely down. But that was from a nail and could have easily been fixed (temporarily) with a plug and a pump.

With the advent of run flat tires becoming available in higher performance and snow versions, I anticipate more and more new car models will be delivered with no spare at all. This is not a reason to avoid purchasing a new car. Technology marches on. They now fly two engined passenger jets across the Atlantic.


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

FosterE39 said:


> Got my E60 brochure. In the fine print all E60's have a space saver tire and wheel, (DONUT) instead of the full size spare. WHY? Decontenting really is shown even in the trunk. The E39s have a full size spare wheel and tire. Just thought you prospective buyers might be interested before you purchase/lease an E60. Why would BMW do that? I guess on the new 3 floor mats will be an option...right??


To my knowledge (and according to a dealer), only the SP E60's come with a donut. The day I test-drove a SP, the dealers informed me the E60's with SP have 18" run-flat tires...hence the donut. However, the 17's come with traditional tires, and do have a full-sized spare.


----------



## Love530 (Sep 4, 2003)

*Need advice on a screw in my tread*

*Looking for some advice*.. I got a screw in the tire tread of my e60 last night, no air leakage, but it is in the tread. I didn't want to pull it without knowing my options. Called my SA who told me with the new run-flats ( I have the Bridgestone Potenza 245/40R18) that they would NOT pull the screw and plug it and I would need a new tire. The car is 3 days young and I really don't want to put a new tire on. My neighborhood NTB told me they would do it, but have never heard of problems plugging a run-flat. Any suggestions? :dunno:


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

Love530 said:


> *Looking for some advice*.. I got a screw in the tire tread of my e60 last night, no air leakage, but it is in the tread. I didn't want to pull it without knowing my options. Called my SA who told me with the new run-flats ( I have the Bridgestone Potenza 245/40R18) that they would NOT pull the screw and plug it and I would need a new tire. The car is 3 days young and I really don't want to put a new tire on. My neighborhood NTB told me they would do it, but have never heard of problems plugging a run-flat. Any suggestions? :dunno:


I do not know very much about run-flats. However, if I were you, and a tire shop told me they would plug the tire (granted you tell them all the specifics about the tire), I'd go for it. If it didn't work out, and something happens during the "fixture", it would technically be the tire shop's fault.

...hope this helps.


----------



## Love530 (Sep 4, 2003)

SS said:


> I do not know very much about run-flats. However, if I were you, and a tire shop told me they would plug the tire (granted you tell them all the specifics about the tire), I'd go for it. If it didn't work out, and something happens during the "fixture", it would technically be the tire shop's fault.
> 
> ...hope this helps.


Thanks. I'm just nervous about letting the random tire shop tech pull the wheel off of a car he's most likely never worked on before..........


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Love530 said:


> *Looking for some advice*.. I got a screw in the tire tread of my e60 last night, no air leakage, but it is in the tread. I didn't want to pull it without knowing my options. Called my SA who told me with the new run-flats ( I have the Bridgestone Potenza 245/40R18) that they would NOT pull the screw and plug it and I would need a new tire. The car is 3 days young and I really don't want to put a new tire on. My neighborhood NTB told me they would do it, but have never heard of problems plugging a run-flat. Any suggestions? :dunno:


Actually, now is exactly the time to replace that tire. Meaning that you still have pretty much 100% of tread on other tires, and putting in a new tire won't be a problem (having tires with different tread depth (think grip) on a car is not preferable, so to do it right you would have to replace at least two tires if they had less tread left).

So, you can replace only one tire (shouldn't be that much money) and have a complete peace of mind. I'd say it's worth it.


----------



## VANF (Oct 2, 2003)

As an owner of a 545, both the sport with run flat tires and the non sport (which I and my bother both took delivery of non sport 545's in the last 3 weeks) come with the space saver. Yes, I would have liked the full size and the matching wheel like came with my '03 540, but I can live with the space saver. Always liked having an extra wheel to replace one that I screw up. 

Took a trip this weekend and damn that trunk ( compared to my E39) is big. It still won't hold the three steamer trunks my wife thinks she needs for a 3 day weekend trip, but after loading the normal stuff there was extra room in the trunk which I had never had before with any of my previous 5 series.

What is this about the floor mats are optional???? I guess I am lucky to have a dealer that takes care of us by always providing the BMW floor mats at no additional cost.


----------

